# '93 240SX Brake Light Problem



## shadow1784 (Sep 18, 2005)

I just noticed last night that my brake lights will no longer turn off. Whether my lights are on or off, whether my car is on or off, whether my foot is on the brake or the e brake is engaged or not. I thought it might have something to do with a fuse so I checked and all fuses are good. I noticed that one of the bulbs in the brake light on the hatch is out. Could that be the problem? A friend of mine had a problem with his old Ford Escort where one of his turn signals went out and the other one wouldn't flash as a result. Could it be a similar problem? Until I can figure it out I have to disconnect/reconnect the battery when I get in and out of the car so it doesn't die on me. Any help/advice is appreciated.


----------



## silviaconvert (Aug 20, 2005)

Have you tried checking the brake light activation switch. if you look under the dash near the brake pedal there should be a switch see if it has gone bad. my friend had the same problem with his toyota and when we checked the switch it wasnt getting deactivated. whe nchange the switch and everything worked perfectly. Hope this helps


----------



## shadow1784 (Sep 18, 2005)

silviaconvert said:


> Have you tried checking the brake light activation switch. if you look under the dash near the brake pedal there should be a switch see if it has gone bad. my friend had the same problem with his toyota and when we checked the switch it wasnt getting deactivated. whe nchange the switch and everything worked perfectly. Hope this helps


Good call. I checked and that's it. Actually the little pad that was on the arm of the brake pedal to push the switch in broke off. I need to fingure out how to replace it or rig something in its place. Thanks a ton.


----------



## silviaconvert (Aug 20, 2005)

your welcome dont know what to tell you on how to fix it because my friends just needed a bolt to be replaced.


----------

